# Trial Run on Johnson Jet



## RutStrut (Jun 27, 2011)

After replacing fuel hose/bulb assembly and spark plugs I took the boat out for its maiden voyage. Still having issues with starting and it stalls after a lengthy run, bulb depresses and I think it maybe my fuel hose as I replaced with a 3/8 instead of 5/16. Does anyone know if this would cause issues? Other than that, when she is running performance is good and pushes the 18 footer up the river easily. Any advice or help would be appreciated. My model # is J25JRSS which appears to be the factory jet model. It says 20 hp, but on the evinrude site it uses 30 hp carb. So I am wondering if it is truely a 30hp power unit and rated at 20hp with the jet lower?


----------



## hotshotinn (Jun 27, 2011)

From the sounds of it I have the same motor on my boat but my is a 1448.The engin will put it pretty good but I have been thinking of getting rid of it and getting bigger.I am sure the small peanut motor will sell fast and the bigger motors can be had.Wish I could help you out with more imfor about your engin.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 27, 2011)

First off, congrats on the maiden voyage.

Now...I don't think the bulb size will matter. (Someone will correct me if I'm wrong though). It's only purpose in line is to prime the engine for starting. Make sure it is clamped down tight on each side as with all connections from your tank to the engine. If there's an air leak, you will lose some suction efficiency and that could be a problem. Not much, but that's all I have for you right now. Let us know if you do solve this and what it is. Solutions to problems like this help make this site better every day. Good luck.


----------



## RutStrut (Jul 1, 2011)

After thinking about all week, I think the old plastic gas tank probably needed a good cleaning before I used it. I emptied it and the gas looked fine, no sediments or discoloration and just filled it with prem, oil and a can of sea foam. It did appear after it would shut down and I removed the connector from the tank that there was some crude in the tank adapter. So this weekend I am going to funnel the gas out, clean the inside of the tank, put a filter on the line and try her again. Thanks for everyone's replies, the boat is lighter than expected and goes fast enough up the river for now.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd run a few tanks of fuel through it at around 3/4 RPM. Guarantee it'll run better and better as the fresh fuel cleaned out the carb and engine. Took me about 10 gallons and a good carb cleaning to get my old 9.9 to run right after sitting with gas in it for two years.

Jamie


----------



## RutStrut (Jul 1, 2011)

Hoping to run a couple tanks this week. Now if I could just catch some fish, I would be set.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 1, 2011)

Amen to that, been out the last two evenings and the little beasties are finally starting to hit top waters. Hoping for a great trip this evening.

Jamie


----------

